# buyers salt spreader



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

ok , I have this book from the states. A buyers low profile spreader , with in cab control, spreads up to 35' and holds 9 cuft/ 600 pounds of salt. stainless lines and stainless spreader, with plastic hopper. 
Its 899 us and 199 for the hitch type mount that lets you swing in our of the way to gain access to the box.
Price seems prety good, i may be able to get it with out paying 15 percent canadian tax. even with the tax .. not bad...
what do you guhys know about these, are they any good.
thanks
also
looking at a artctic trip edge plow , any comments
thanks


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I believe that Ohiosnow has that model of Buyers spreader. He seems to like it, I looked at one of those, an older square Buyers, and a Lesco Mini-loader. Out of all of them, I liked the Lesco the best, followed by the new buyers. The designs with the motos up out of harm's way and in the salt hopper seem better. If the price is right, then go for it!


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*PRO PROPERTY CARE*

I have a Buyers low profile spreader but it holds 900# plus. It works great with BAGED salt, I've tried bulk but it doesn't work very well so I stay with baged. As for the Buyers swing hitch I didn't like it but it looks like it will work fine. I made my own to be used with a 2" receiver hitch.


----------



## PRO PROPERTY CARE (Jan 24, 2003)

that looks like the exact same one. In the ad it states it holds 9 cuft or 600 pounds of salt.

The price is right, the best deal I have seen yet. I think Ill order it.
I live in Canada but can see the states from my front yard. My dad lives in Michigan, so I can have it delivered to him. 
Was it hard to install.

You said you didnt like the swing hitch they had, did you make a swing hitch your self, or just a standard hitch.
thanks
mike


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*PRO PROPERTY CARE*

It's just a standard 2" hitch as I didn't want to drill holes in the bed rails or the bumper 

It was very easy to install :waving:

If you search I posted picks on the 2" hookup brackets & mounting.

I installed a 1/2" sheet of plastic behind it & attached below it a 12" x 48" rubber to keep almost all the salt dust off the truck.

I'm fabing a light bracket to it now for easy lighting of the hopper & salt spread pattern


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

OhioSnow, I would get something to stabilize the top of that spreader. I have one of the old style spreaders and after 2 yrs of holding 600lbs of salt and bouncing and what not the hitch mount started to give. Luckily I have an older dump that I use it on so I welded new brackets to the tail gate and spreader. Better clearance to boot!


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*BRIMOW525*

If you look in the tread: Tail-Gate spreaders

It shows a pic with the brackets I made to stabilize the top of my spreader


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Here's the link to that page:
Tailgate Spreader


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

I am in the market for buying a tailgate spreader for this upcoming winter, but I need one that can swing open so I can access the bed to remove the Sno-Thrower.I kind of don't wanna spend more than a $1000.00.Is there any good models out there that someone could recommend?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4459&highlight=swing+away

Check out this thread for some info on swing away spreader options.


----------

